# i made a wrong turn so you rate me a 1?



## Matt benner (Jul 20, 2017)

missed my turn which caused the passenger to arrive 4 minutes later and you give me a 1 star. Ridiculous!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt benner said:


> missed my turn which caused the passenger to arrive 4 minutes later and you give me a 1 star. Ridiculous!


Yup.
I keep my car clock 6 minutes fast.

If they behave, i will tell them they arent late.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> I keep my car clock 6 minutes fast.
> 
> If they behave, i will tell them they arent late.


Most people have their own watch and phone with them and know the real time.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Matt benner said:


> missed my turn which caused the passenger to arrive 4 minutes later and you give me a 1 star. Ridiculous!


And did you given them a 1 star?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Some people are real sh'ts.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Yes missed exit off the interstate because the app died on the phone I immediately told the driver and apologize and that the next exit was two miles away he seemed like a nice guy I've been watching my ratings all day long as soon as I drop him off my rating dropped one tenth of a point I immediately went back online and change his to a one-star he got Uber to give him a $5 credit towards the drive and took it out of my pay after about 30 emails with them cussing and screaming all along they finally gave me the money back it is sad that it's such a f*****-up organization


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Yes missed exit off the interstate because the app died on the phone I immediately told the driver and apologize and that the next exit was two miles away he seemed like a nice guy I've been watching my ratings all day long as soon as I drop him off my rating dropped one tenth of a point I immediately went back online and change his to a one-star he got Uber to give him a $5 credit towards the drive and took it out of my pay after about 30 emails with them cussing and screaming all along they finally gave me the money back it is sad that it's such a f*****-up organization


They should have reduced your pay by the amount that the mistake caused to be increased, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> They should have reduced your pay by the amount that the mistake caused to be increased, I don't see the problem.


Uber should also get some programmers that aren't incompetent so their apps don't die mid-ride.


----------



## ycab (Jul 23, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> And did you given them a 1 star?


How would you know who was the rider who gave you 1* ? 
I checked my account recently and happened to have a compliment and a 1*. I did not work saturday.


----------



## JAnightrider (Jun 25, 2015)

Matt benner said:


> missed my turn which caused the passenger to arrive 4 minutes later and you give me a 1 star. Ridiculous!


I think the rating system of these companies are one of the biggest problems for us drivers.It so stupid for anyone for whatever reasons to give you a bad rating.there are so many factors that may be involve in getting a low unfair ratings e;g age,race,personality and many more.I am gonna give just three of my unfair rating i got.1.I pick up the pax and he ask me to make a quick stop,i told him no problem,his stop was at a Chinese restaurant,and believe me start eating in my car, i told him he have to stop eating in my car. 2.lady want to smoke in my car.3.pax want me to take her to the supermarket and wait on her.i could go on and on.And try to working in the ghettos,its just not fair the hard responsible drivers like myself


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Well if you read the latest 180 news day release from Uber they are revamping the entire rating system its way long overdue and this may bring about some improvement to the system I will say that since the CEO was forced out of uber they are making pretty significant changes in a very short period of time the biggest thing they need to do is improve or increase the rate for the Jacksonville Florida area as well as all the areas in the United States


----------

